

No checkboxes: serious, mysterious Chrome bug that's been around for 18 months - benhoyt
http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=3543

======
benhoyt
I still see this rather nasty bug on Chrome version 5, 18 months after the bug
was reported. Very strange, and only seems to happen to people running XP's
classic theme -- I love Chrome, but I also love my classic theme. :-)

